# [Solved] NetworkManager change my MAC in each boot up

## Fitap

Yes, this behavior is very strange, here the output from message:

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ sudo tail -200 /var/log/messages | grep set-hw-addr

Oct 10 21:31:32 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476145892.4002] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to E2:13:93:7E:21:B5 (scanning)

Oct 10 21:32:17 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476145937.2078] device (wlp3s0): set-hw-addr: set-cloned MAC address to 4C:34:88:2E:96:04 (permanent)

Oct 10 21:37:17 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476146237.3967] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 62:3F:3E:60:E0:2F (scanning)

Oct 10 21:42:34 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476146554.3999] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 56:92:B1:06:7D:7E (scanning)

Oct 10 21:47:51 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476146871.3971] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 5E:52:E9:4A:61:B6 (scanning)

Oct 10 21:53:08 hp-gentoo NetworkManager[25936]: <info>  [1476147188.3956] device (wlp0s20u4): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 4E:3E:F8:66:B2:FC (scanning)

```

Here you are my NM emerge output command:

```

fitap@hp-gentoo ~ $ eix networkmanager

[?] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  1.0.12-r1 ~1.2.4 ~1.4.0 ~1.4.0-r1 {audit bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit +dhclient dhcpcd gnutls +introspection json +modemmanager ncurses +nss ofono +ppp resolvconf selinux systemd teamd test vala +wext +wifi zeroconf ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.4.0-r1(23:05:20 09/10/16)(bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection ncurses nss ppp wext wifi -audit -connection-sharing -gnutls -json -modemmanager -ofono -resolvconf -selinux -systemd -teamd -test -vala ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/NetworkManager

     Description:         A set of co-operative tools that make networking simple and straightforward

```

However when I really connect to a network the system use the real MAC address.

Where to look ?

Regards.Last edited by Fitap on Tue Oct 11, 2016 10:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fitap

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7975638.html#7975638

----------

